# Hello!



## Travers (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello all!
First of all I'd like to say I have never really done any creative writing (at least not since my school days). I have no grand ideas that I want to put into written word. No specific genre, style or subject matter in mind. I don't even know if I want to write verse or prose. But I do have an urge to write that's been brooding somewhere in the back of my mind for the past year or so and after a bit of a google search this forum seemed like a great place to try and bring that urge into focus. 
So here I am. 
Travers.


----------



## edinfresno (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi, Travers. Welcome. I'm also fairly new here (a week or so ahead of you.) I'm glad you found us. This is a good site and there's good people here, too. I think you'll enjoy it here.

So, you've decided to try your hand at creative writing? Great! You'll get lots of wonderful advise from all the people here and they'll help you to develop your style and genre.

In the mean time I'd suggest not concerning yourself overly much with what you'll write, just write what appeals to you and let things develop on your own. Whatever genre you prefer and your style will emerge over time with practice.

In the mean time read the stories, talk with folks  here and just enjoy yourself.


----------



## Trilby (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello Travers, welcome to the forums.


----------



## Travers (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you guys.
Yes edinfrenso, I certainly want to read other's fiction and possibly give feedback of my own for what it's worth. Ten years ago I did gain an a-level in English Literature which will maybe give me a basis to critique, but if I'm honest at that time that was more of a time waster, delaying the start of real life, than genuine interest.

Challenges are also of interest. I hope to use them as an initial rudder for my directionless urges. But really, until I try I'm not sure how this will turn out.

Thank you for the kind welcome.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, *Travers*. Enjoy!


----------



## tepelus (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## Segrotlo (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello and welcome Travers.  : )


----------



## dolphinlee (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello Travers,

I am sorry but I am going to lower the tone a little.

You know when you are in bed and you are warm and comfortable, but you realise that you need to pee. You lie there and hope that you will be able to ignore it and go to sleep. Then eventually you give in and rush to the bathroom - Ah! the relief. You wonder why you didn't just get up and get on with it earlier. 

That is what it feels like when you finally sit down and do some serious writing after having that urge brooding in the back of your mind. 

So well done for making the first step towards the pleasure of relieving yourself by writing.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 21, 2013)

*giggles*. Dolphin, that is incredibly true!

Travers, this woman is amazingly wise.

Welcome to the forums.  It's a great place to learn and practice.


----------



## Travers (Feb 21, 2013)

dolphinlee said:


> Hello Travers,
> 
> I am sorry but I am going to lower the tone a little.
> 
> ...



Hahaha

Brilliant.

Well I hope to be able to fully relieve myself all over my keyboard in the coming weeks/months/years.

Thank you all.

(I take your lowered tone and dive with it!)


----------



## Gumby (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Travers, welcome.  

(Lee, thanks for that mental image.)


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 21, 2013)

Haha the first post I read of the day.. Some strange imagery in this thread . Welcome!


----------



## SarahStrange (Feb 21, 2013)

Welcome and happy writing!


----------



## Segrotlo (Feb 21, 2013)

Your-in the right place, it seems.


----------



## Erwin (Feb 21, 2013)

Just keep on writing! Welcome to the forums!:nevreness:


----------



## Atbash (Feb 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Travers (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the great welcome, I can't wait to post some writing (of some sort!)


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 21, 2013)

You can do it. Take your time!:icon_compress:


----------



## PiP (Feb 24, 2013)

dolphinlee said:


> Hello Travers,
> 
> I am sorry but I am going to lower the tone a little.
> 
> ...



Hi Travers and welcome,

I am also a newbie to the forum and you will find everyone welcoming and helpful 

I think Dolphin's analogy above sums up the reason why I started creative writing - first through wanting to pee then blogging, poetry, NaNoWriMo and then more recently writing a short story. I hope you enjoy the journey and look forward to reading what you have written...if that makes sense. Sorry it's still early here and I'm half asleep. Perhaps some of us newbies should hook up together for moral support?

Kind regards,
Piglet


----------



## Travers (Feb 24, 2013)

Absolutely we should!

I don't think it was confusing enough in fact, I think you should have said "I look forward to reading what you will be soon to write." Hmm that was more confusing in my head than it is written down, although I have been awake for about 30hrs now so I'm probably not making any sense myself. 

Thanks for saying hi, and the friend request, I look forward to reading your short story, but for now (hopefully) sleep!!


----------



## PiP (Feb 24, 2013)

He he.. :hi:.go have sleep but remember to pee first


----------

